# Nissan getting old?



## MyLiLNissan (Nov 10, 2005)

H  I am having problems with my sentra alot lately for the past year. I went to get my oil change the other day and my mehanic told me I need to change my axle shaft (driver side). He said it is going to tear one of these days and I saw the tear on the "pump" (sorry for the wrong termiolgy!). Is it necessary to replace the whole thing and is 90 bucks reasonable? I been fool before and I don't want that to happen again. Any help would be great!

Thank you!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

$90 labor included? thats a good price. if it isn't torn already then there is no reason to replace it.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

if it's not yet torn, I'd just replace that CV boot, but if it has been torn and open for quite a while, I'll consider a new halfshaft assembly with the new joint.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

back before i knew anything about car i had my axles replaced. the mechanic said that the joint looked good, but the boot was torn. i asked about just replacing the boot and was told it would cost just as much in labor and parts to replace the boot as it would to just replace the axle.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Also, once the boot is torn the grease starts coming out and grit gets in. You will likely be replacing the whole shaft anyway because of the accelerated wear, so I would skip a boot replacement and go straight for the shaft.


----------



## redviper98 (Jun 15, 2002)

If it's not torn...replace the boot; if it is torn, do the axle. I've had to replace both of my front axles thanks to Northeastern winters...CV boots don't like road salt too much.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

redviper98 said:


> If it's not torn...replace the boot; if it is torn, do the axle. I've had to replace both of my front axles thanks to Northeastern winters...CV boots don't like road salt too much.


Not to be a smart ass, but if the boot isn't torn why would you replace it?


----------



## MyLiLNissan (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi! Wow thanks for all the respones! It is torn I saw it with my own eyes >_< so I would have to replace it. I forgot to mention it's only on the left axle. Is 90 bucks okay to replace only one axle?


----------



## MyLiLNissan (Nov 10, 2005)

Sorry! I have another question. I'm trying to learn how to take care of my own car. I want to buy my own parts to take to my mechanic. I looked up axle but don't know which part to buy. Is it the CV boot you mention?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i would just buy the whole axle if it were me


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

By the whole axle, check Rock Auto online for a price. Yeah $90 isn't bad for the labor. It's not really a hard job, but without a few of the right kinds of tools it can be a pita. Go ahead and take it to the shop.


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

MyLiLNissan said:


> Sorry! I have another question. I'm trying to learn how to take care of my own car. I want to buy my own parts to take to my mechanic. I looked up axle but don't know which part to buy. Is it the CV boot you mention?



you minds well get the whole axle.. it will cost you close to the same amount as the cv joint alone.. 

you can look at these thread for more info.. prices will vary tho. 

http://www.nissanforums.com/ga16de-1-6l-engine/126335-cv-joints-hopefully.html

http://www.nissanforums.com/b13-91-94-chassis/127282-1994-nissan-sentra.html

you can search CV joints or axles assembly also..


----------



## MyLiLNissan (Nov 10, 2005)

Hello! Just give everyone a updated. I did change my axle for total 90 bucks. My car runs so much better and I don't need to press on my gas so hard to accerlate anymore!!! Now I need to change my brakes pads (front). Is there a major differences between ceramic brakes and OEM brakes. 

Nissan Parts 1997 Sentra 1.6 GXE/GLE Nissan Brake Pad Set

I am quite confuse about the various type of brakes there are. Any suggestion?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

MyLiLNissan said:


> Hello! Just give everyone a updated. I did change my axle for total 90 bucks. My car runs so much better and I don't need to press on my gas so hard to accerlate anymore!!! Now I need to change my brakes pads (front). Is there a major differences between ceramic brakes and OEM brakes.
> 
> Nissan Parts 1997 Sentra 1.6 GXE/GLE Nissan Brake Pad Set
> 
> I am quite confuse about the various type of brakes there are. Any suggestion?


Well I asked that question myself as I am getting ready to change pads.
Ceramic pads are supposed to make less black dust, quieter, better performance ?
The answer I got here was that was for normal driving a set of semi metallic pads at the local auto supply house for around $30 (with lifetime warrantee) should be fine.
FYI If you have the factory brakes you should have 9.1 rotors on a 97 Sentra.
Good link BTW, will use it to find options and part number for my AD22VF brakes.


----------



## MyLiLNissan (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Ian for the infor. I want to make sure I'm buying good brakes for my car. 

Auto Parts and Accessories Catalog - 1997 Nissan Sentra Brake Pad Set

I found this link with different types of brakes. So there isn't any differences because my car been giving me lots of problem so I want to buy the brake most "fitted" for my car. Any advice would be good!

L.

*Oh this would be important to know. I drive local most of the time not much freeway...if I did I'm always in traffic jam(stop & go!)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

MyLiLNissan said:


> Thanks Ian for the infor. I want to make sure I'm buying good brakes for my car.
> 
> Auto Parts and Accessories Catalog - 1997 Nissan Sentra Brake Pad Set
> 
> ...


My experience on this is limited, there are others here who know more than i do.
For stop and go driving you do not want high performance track pads, these will be cold on the street and not grab well when you need them in traffic.
Yes I drive in stop and go traffic as well.
What i can tell you is the OEM pads lasted 60,000 miles with stock brakes and were ok with no problems.Then i installed the bigger brakes from the 93 NX2000 with ABS, called AD22VF's
These were Raybestos loaded calipers and came with Raybestos pads.
These were also fine with no issues. These lasted about 35,000 miles, 
I still have them and I am looking for new Pads.

I am intending to buy standard grade Semi metalic pads from Pep Boys or simular with lifetime warrantee. ( none in stock last time I checked, listed but they wouldnt / couldnt order.) 

Good Luck....


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Axxis Ultimates ftw. Kevlar ceramic, low dust, good bite, doesn't require heating up, very hard to fade, long wearing, and quiet. I have the Axxis Metal Masters on my car, they are good, but the Ultimates I put on my girl's Altima are superior. Just my $.02


----------



## MyLiLNissan (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi IanH and Captain Shrapnel! 

I will take into consideration what you both said. What is the mileage on the Axxis Ultimates and how much does it cost? I can't seem to find a price for it atleast for my model. Thank you both for the informative facts!

L.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Axxis got bought out by another company called PBR... that might help. 
You will have to check to see if your car is listed, but here are a few places that carry them:

PBR Axxis Brake Pads :: Ultimate, Metal Master, Deluxe Pad Sets

Brakewarehouse.com ? Brakes, Brake Pads, Brake Rotors, Calipers

Axxis Ultimate Brake Pads

I think advance auto can order PBR/Axxis Ultimates also, but I could be wrong. Anyway, that should help.


----------



## MyLiLNissan (Nov 10, 2005)

*OEM Part number?*

Hi,

I finally decided to go with the OEM brakes based on research and I don't drive my car hard lolz! Does anybody know the OEM part number. I called the nissan dealership and they gave me *D106025Y90*. When I do a search using this part number the result is confusing. 

I think the OEM brakes are either Japan OEM or Akebono? What is ProAct/Act Shim Ceramics mean?

Please help! I'm more confused than ever...

Thanks!


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Contact Greg Vogel @ GSpec for all your OEM dealership parts. He is knowledgeable about your car (used to be a parts manager at Mossy Nissan), and will help you decide what you need without screwing you like a dealership will. Call him up or send him an email, the guy is solid gold.

https://www.gspec.com


----------

